# Dried Cranberry Crumble Muffins



## Mai (Oct 18, 2002)

Dried Cranberry Crumble Muffins

Makes 12 muffins

 For the Crumble Topping:

1/2 cup lightly packed brown sugar

5 tablespoons unsalted butter, softened

1 cup oats (not the quick cooking type)

1 teaspoon cinnamon


For the Muffins:

5 tablespoons unsalted butter

1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour

1/3 cup sugar

1 teaspoon baking powder

1 teaspoon baking soda

1/2 teaspoon salt

1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon

1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg

1 1/2 cups milk

1 egg

1/2 cup dried cranberries

1/2 cup fresh or frozen cranberries




Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. Line a 12-cup muffin pan with paper cups.


TO MAKE THE CRUMB TOPPING: In a small bowl, combine the sugar and butter together until smooth. Mix in the oats and cinnamon and refrigerate.


TO MAKE THE MUFFINS: In a small pan over medium heat, melt the butter. Set aside to cool. In a large bowl, whisk together the flour, sugar, baking powder, baking soda, salt, cinnamon, and nutmeg. In a medium bowl, whisk together the milk, egg and cooled melted butter until smooth. Add the dried and fresh cranberries to the milk and egg mixture. (If you are using frozen cranberries, chop the frozen berries before adding them to the milk and egg mixture.)


Gently mix the milk and egg mixture into the dry ingredients. Be careful not to overwork the batter. The less you work the batter, the more tender the muffins will be. If there are lumps, they will disappear during the baking.


Fill the muffin cups with the batter and top each muffin with the oat crumb topping. Bake for 20 to 25 minutes in the center of the oven, or until a wooden skewer inserted into the center of a muffin comes out clean. To prevent the muffins from getting soggy after baking, immediately remove the cooked muffins from the pan and cool on a wire rack.


Reprinted by permission of Cooks' Catalogue, Inc. All rights reserved.


----------

